# How do you stage your saws?



## twoclones (Jul 8, 2007)

When working on a big carving, how do you stage your saws to keep them handy for changing to a larger or smaller one and back again? 

Butch


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 8, 2007)

I use a hard plastic top, folding table that is about 6' long and about 30" tall.


----------



## twoclones (Jul 13, 2007)

*Table Time*

Mark, 

Looks like I'm going to have to get a plastic table since no one else replied. Yesterday I carved a 4' tall morel from an apple log and for some stupid reason, I kept setting my saws on the box where I keep my flammable fluids. Pretty inconvenient when the saws ran out of gas....  


Butch


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 13, 2007)

I used to set them on the ground while carving and found myself tripping over them. I used to use a pair of saw horses and a plank of wood for a top, the plastic is much lighter and easier to set up.


----------

